# P90X- bullshit?



## jhawkin1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ever heard of it?  Another scam?  It looks like it has some great workouts


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 2, 2008)

Ive seen that... what i like about it is that it doesnt preach that its easy... it SAYS its grueling. I mean, it looks alright... i was actually wondering the same thing myself after seeing the rather convincing infomercial.

I guess it would probly work.. I mean, ANY workout you do 5 days a week for 3 months, going at it intensley, would garnish results.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 2, 2008)

it worked for me
before






after


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2008)

i think i have seen it.  is this the one where they have different DVDs for strength training, pilates, plyometrics.

it looks like just intense interval training.  it really depends on what you want to use it for i guess.  it isn't something i would purchase or use.


----------



## jhawkin1 (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently got a 3,000 dollar raise, and of course, I purchased it.  Going to try it for 3 months.  Keep ya'll updated.


----------

